# [SOLVED] All Programs Crashing Constantly



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost all my programs crash constantly with no message afterward. I have tried re-formatting my computer and that still has not done anything.
Background Information:
My laptop is three years old and HP Compaq Presario CQ50-110US Notebook PC.
It has all the latest Driver Software downloaded.
The battery falls out constantly -.-
It is well kept.
I use Pencil Led Holders to elevate the laptop so it does not overheat.
I have dusted it out.


I used Everest to Compile to get any information that may help.
I used Event Viewer to select all the application Crashes since I reformatted.

Any help would be appreciated as I have been having this problem for the past year.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide us with some more information about the problem and other vital information about your computer.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Here is the File

Thank You


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

It has started to get worse, every time I open anything that require large amount of usage, it crashes minutes later.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

This problem is getting out of hand, I might have to build a new PC. What is worse is I don't know what is wrong with it :S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Hi - 

Please re-run Everest and save the ENTIRE output as an HTML file, then zip it up and attach to post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Whenever I re-run it for the entire file, when it reaches Event Logs, the program gives me an error and crashes, I think it is due to it being too large of a file?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Hi - 

19 dumps processed; only 15 gave up information. The others were corrupted.

The bugchecks were widespread, indicative of wither hardware failure or a corrupt Windows 7 installation - 

```
[font=lucida console]  
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {54, 2, 0, 8ff0a73a}
Probably caused by : athr.sys ( athr+4473a )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {f86406d, 2, 0, 91bcfc0a}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8fcc4f23, 8e8289d8, 8e8285b0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::ReferenceCommitment+15 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 807c3750, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+b )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {c0, 2, 8, c0}
Probably caused by : athr.sys ( athr+2ff32 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000008E, {c000001d, 82c6438e, 81ffdbf4, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+25d )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 85db1535, 9899e3e9, 0}
Probably caused by : bowser.sys ( bowser!BowserAllocateName+8d )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 807c3750, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {a8425700, 2, 8, a8425700}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferListChain+ea )

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.[/font]
```



Your Atheros wifi driver was named as the probable cause in several BSODs - although it is obviously new - 

```
[font=lucida console]
athr.sys     Thu Oct 08 22:37:40 2009 (4ACEA1F4)
[/font]
```

These drivers need updating - 

```
[font=lucida console]
adfs.SYS     Thu Aug 14 10:57:15 2008 (48A447CB) - Adobe CS4 --? May be OK
L8042Kbd.sys Wed Apr 11 19:29:06 2007 (461D6F42) - Logitech KB
SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 21:14:58 2008 (47EC4692) - Synaptics touch pad

VSTAZL3.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:30:03 2008 (48F68B0B) - Conexant Systems - SoftK56 Modem Driver
VSTCNXT3.SYS Wed Oct 15 20:29:13 2008 (48F68AD9) - " "
VSTDPV3.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:32:04 2008 (48F68B84) - " "
[/font]
```
This driver is unidentifiable - 

```
[font=lucida console]
a5ax67ll.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
[/font]
```
I would suggest that you re-install Windows 7 to help isolate hardware vs. software issues.

Run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en

What is the origin of your Windows 7 DVD used for installation?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

`







BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 19:46:56.166 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 5 days 1:55:43.397
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  6 17:50:26.789 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 22:32:15.099
BugCheck D1, {54, 2, 0, 8ff0a73a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
Probably caused by : athr.sys ( athr+4473a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan  4 19:15:57.345 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:33:56.655
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000
BugCheck D1, {f86406d, 2, 0, 91bcfc0a}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan  3 19:00:17.768 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:00:42.209
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Dec 29 00:55:43.022 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:02:55.332
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8fcc4f23, 8e8289d8, 8e8285b0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::ReferenceCommitment+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec 28 20:52:11.323 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:09:45.633
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 807c3750, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec 28 14:40:16.420 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:49:38.730
BugCheck D1, {c0, 2, 8, c0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
Probably caused by : athr.sys ( athr+2ff32 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec 18 18:47:41.042 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 4 days 19:56:42.475
BugCheck 1000008E, {c000001d, 82c6438e, 81ffdbf4, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+25d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec 13 01:42:07.319 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:04:16.629
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 85db1535, 9899e3e9, 0}
Probably caused by : bowser.sys ( bowser!BowserAllocateName+8d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  Gunz.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 23:04:49.430 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:39:52.740
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 807c3750, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 09:43:51.771 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:38:56.081
BugCheck D1, {a8425700, 2, 8, a8425700}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferListChain+ea )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec  6 19:43:16.362 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.672
BugCheck 124, {0, 862858fc, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec  6 00:29:51.112 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:09:26.422
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 807c3750, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec  4 19:53:17.717 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:19.027
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Dec  2 23:07:36.529 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:35.838
BugCheck D1, {15d8, 2, 1, 8fe2db53}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
Probably caused by : hardware ( SynTP+23b53 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 00:35:38.886 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:30:18.195
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10e_1f
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov 23 23:04:22.230 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 23:06:24.513
BugCheck 1000008E, {80000004, 82a78152, 807e0f50, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiRetireDpcList+f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  taskmgr.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Nov 22 23:58:09.362 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.672
BugCheck 124, {0, 862224dc, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Nov 20 23:58:01.238 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:37:32.757
BugCheck 7F, {d, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ndis.sys ( ndis!__security_check_cookie+6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
PROCESS_NAME:  System
.[/font]
```


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: All Programs Crashing Constantly*

Well this same thing had happened continually when Vista was installed, so I ordered Windows 7 From The Microsoft website, I had Bought the full version and they shipped it too me. I completely wiped my Hard drive and Installed Windows 7. I think this is a hardware problem, as one other person had told me that. Thank you for the support. I will be building a new computer.
I know those drivers weren't responsible for the crashing as they are mouse drivers.

You can marked this as Solved.


----------

